# ISPConfig für Ubuntu 20.04 Pläne?



## Frank77 (18. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin am Planen für einen neuen Server mit ISPconfig und frage mich gerade, ob ich noch auf Ubuntu 20.04 LTS warten sollte (nächste Woche) - und wie bald dann ISPconfig angepasst wird - oder ob ich erstmal bei Ubuntu 18.04 bleiben sollte, und dann ein dist-upgrade nach 20.04 zum Jahresende, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat.

Gibt es seitens ISPconfig einen "Fahrplan" für die Unterstützung der nächsten LTS Version?
Wenn nicht, wie geht ISPconfig mit Sytemupgrades um, kann ich ein laufendes System relativ schmerzfrei auf ein neues Release bringen und ISPconfig verhält sich dabei korrekt?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2020)

Zitat von Frank77:


> Gibt es seitens ISPconfig einen "Fahrplan" für die Unterstützung der nächsten LTS Version?


Wie immer: Wenn die neue Ubuntu LTS Version released ist, werden wir ISPConfig dafür anpassen und wenn wir damit fertig sind, werden wir die neue Version releasen. Jetzt kommt sicherlich die Frage wann dass sein wird: also, sowwas dauert meist zwischen einigen Tagen bis zu einigen Wochen. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass wir vor dem Release von Ubuntu 22.04 mit der Unterstützung für Ubuntu 20.04 fertig sein werden


----------



## Frank77 (25. Apr. 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Dann halte ich mal die Füße still - mein Server mit Ubuntu 20.04 wartet jedenfalls schon  

(PS: ich dachte, ich hätte hier längst geantwortet... Aber die Antwort scheint nicht angekommen zu sein. Egal.)


----------



## Frank77 (16. Mai 2020)

Gibt es schon etwas Neues zur Ubuntu 20.04 Unterstützung?
Commits sehe ich zumindest nicht im ispconfig master.
Kann ich evtl. beim Testen helfen?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2020)

Zitat von Frank77:


> Commits sehe ich zumindest nicht im ispconfig master.


In den master kommen die eh nicht, der aktuelle branch heißt stable-3.1. Mastter ist ISPConfig 3.2.
Dort sind sie aber auch noch nicht da ich meinen Code noch nicht gepushed habe.



Zitat von Frank77:


> Kann ich evtl. beim Testen helfen?


Danke für das Angebot, aber derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## Frank77 (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo Till, gibt es etwas Neues, oder kannst du eine ungefähre Wasserstandsmeldung abgeben (in Tagen oder Prozent) für die Unterstützung von Ubuntu 20.04? Oder gibt es Bugs, auf deren Lösung du noch wartest?

Danke


----------



## nowayback (24. Mai 2020)

wer oder was hetzt euch denn... immer mit der ruhe. die version läuft noch lang genug


----------



## Frank77 (26. Mai 2020)

Oh, das ist ganz einfach. Ich habe einen Server derzeit auf Ubuntu 16.04, der mir derzeit Probleme macht. Und anstelle dort immer wieder mit Flickzeug anzurücken, würde ich viel lieber früher als später auf das aktuelle Ubuntu umsteigen - und dann wieder mindestens vier Jahre Ruhe haben. 
Zudem steht der neue Server bereits, und ich zahle derzeit monatlich doppelt ... gut, meine Schuld, ich hätte auch auf die offizielle Ankündigung warten könnten.


----------



## TCr (27. Mai 2020)

Also bei mir läuft es mit 20.04 - ABER NUR, weil ich mysql-5.7 rückportiert habe.
Mit 20.04 kommt Standardmäßig mysql-server-8.0 - und da gibt es bestimmt so einige Probleme - nicht nur mit ispconfig, sondern besonders wenn du Kunden hast, die "altes Zeug" einsetzten 

Wobei ich muss ergänzen, dass ich in meinem Multiserversystem nur den Web (Apache)/DB/FTP/DNS (Bind) aktualisiert habe.
Der Mailserver läuft noch auf einem alten System und ist von mir ungetestet... genau so alles andere was es mit ISPConfig noch so gibt.


----------



## Strontium (28. Mai 2020)

Zitat von Frank77:


> Oder gibt es Bugs, auf deren Lösung du noch wartest?


RspamD zum Beispiel, es gibt noch keine Version für Ubuntu 20.04: https://github.com/rspamd/rspamd/issues/3348


----------



## Frank77 (12. Juni 2020)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, es wird sogar mit Ubuntu 20.04 mitgeliefert - und man kann es auch selber bauen.
Aber aus irgendeinem Grund (ich habe auf Anhieb nicht verstanden, warum) weigern die rspamd-Entwickler sich, den Ubuntu-build zu akzeptieren. Das würde doch alles lösen - wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## nowayback (13. Juni 2020)

bei ubuntu... würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Jorg Grootscholten (24. Juni 2020)

[QUOTE = "Frank77, post: 59614, member: 10012"]
Hello,
I am planning for a new server with ISPconfig and am currently wondering whether I should still wait for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (next week) - and how soon ISPconfig will be adapted - or whether I should stay with Ubuntu 18.04 first and then one dist-upgrade after April 20th at the end of the year, if everything has settled.

Is there a "timetable" on the part of ISPconfig to support the next LTS version?
If not, how does ISPconfig deal with system upgrades, can I update a running system relatively painlessly and does ISPconfig behave correctly?

Thanks & Greetings
[/ QUOTE]


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2020)

Ich habe gestern die notwendigen Änderungen für PHP 7.4 Kompatibilität und Ubuntu 20.04 Unterstützung in den stable-3.1 Zweig hoch gelden. Ihr könnt die Vorabversion hier herunter laden:



			https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/-/archive/stable-3.1/ispconfig3-stable-3.1.tar.gz


----------



## MBDTeam (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Till,
ich habe das soweit mal im Zusammenspiel mit NGINX ausprobiert. Soweit funktioniert alles, was ich getestet hab auch, nur mit PHPMyAdmin und Roundcube gibt es da ein Problem. Das dürfte aber auch genauso bei einer 18.04 Ubuntu auftreten, wenn PHP dort schon auf Version 7.4 hochgezogen wird. Und zwar fehlen wohl folgende Zeilen  in

server/plugins-enabled/apps_vhost_plugin.inc.php:

                        $content = str_replace('{fpm_socket}', $fpm_socket, $content);
                        $content = str_replace('{cgi_socket}', $cgi_socket, $content);
                        if(     file_exists('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock')
                                || file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock')
                                || file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.1-fpm.sock')
                                || file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.2-fpm.sock')
                                || file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.3-fpm.sock')
*                                || file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.4-fpm.sock')*
                        ){
                                $use_tcp = '#';
                                $use_socket = '';
                        } else {
                                $use_tcp = '';
                                $use_socket = '#';
                        }

und etwas weiter unten dann noch:

                        // Fix socket path on PHP 7 systems
                        if(file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock')) $content = str_replace('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock', '/var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock', $content);
                        if(file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.1-fpm.sock')) $content = str_replace('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock', '/var/run/php/php7.1-fpm.sock', $content);
                        if(file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.2-fpm.sock')) $content = str_replace('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock', '/var/run/php/php7.2-fpm.sock', $content);
*if(file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.3-fpm.sock')) $content = str_replace('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock', '/var/run/php/php7.3-fpm.sock', $content);
                        if(file_exists('/var/run/php/php7.4-fpm.sock')) $content = str_replace('/var/run/php5-fpm.sock', '/var/run/php/php7.4-fpm.sock', $content);*

Sonst sieht es in der apps.vhost Datei so aus:

                       # PHP only, required if PHP was built with --enable-force-cgi-redirect
                       fastcgi_param   REDIRECT_STATUS         200;
                       # To access phpMyAdmin, the default user (like www-data on Debian/Ubuntu) must be used
                       fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000;
                       #fastcgi_pass unix:/var/lib/php7.4-fpm/apps.sock;

Richtig ist aber :

                       # PHP only, required if PHP was built with --enable-force-cgi-redirect
                       fastcgi_param   REDIRECT_STATUS         200;
                       # To access phpMyAdmin, the default user (like www-data on Debian/Ubuntu) must be used
                       #fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000;
                       fastcgi_pass unix:/var/lib/php7.4-fpm/apps.sock;


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Info. Nginx hatte ich bislang noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Witzker (24. Juli 2020)

Hi
Bin ganz neu in dem Thema vps
Möchte eigenen server auf thinkpad aufsetzen
Wo kann ich den das serververwaltungstool für ubuntu 20.04 runterladen?
Bräuchte auch bitte eine step by step zur Installation.
Hoffe auf Geduld mit einem Newbie


----------



## Frank77 (24. Juli 2020)

Zitat von Witzker:


> Hi
> Bin ganz neu in dem Thema vps
> Möchte eigenen server auf thinkpad aufsetzen
> Wo kann ich den das serververwaltungstool für ubuntu 20.04 runterladen?
> ...


Hallo,
Dokumentation gibt es hier: https://www.ispconfig.org/documentation/
(Die "perfect server" Anleitungen für Ubuntu 20.04 gibt es wohl allerdings noch nicht.)
Wenn du dort zu einer konkreten Anleitung eine konkrete Frage hast, dann starte bitte hier im Forum ein neues Thema mit deiner Frage. Beschreibe, was du erreichen willst, was du bereits versucht hast, was stattdessen passiert ist.
Nimm dir mit der Formulierung der Frage *mindestens* so viel Zeit und Mühe, wie du erwartest, dass jemand sich zum Antworten Zeit nimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Witzker (24. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antwort
Ich finde da nix zu ubuntu 20.04?
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2020)

Zitat von Witzker:


> Ich finde da nix zu ubuntu 20.04?
> Was mache ich falsch?


Hat Frank oben doch geschrieben, ich zitiere mal:



> (Die "perfect server" Anleitungen für Ubuntu 20.04 gibt es wohl allerdings noch nicht.)


----------



## Witzker (25. Juli 2020)

Ja und kommt mal was oder ist es damit fetig?


----------



## Frank77 (25. Juli 2020)

Geduld! Das verlangst du ja auch von anderen:


> Hoffe auf Geduld mit einem Newbie


----------



## Witzker (18. Aug. 2020)

Was neues?


----------



## Till (19. Aug. 2020)

Du kannst Die Vorabversionen von ISPConfig 3.2 auf Ubuntu 20.04 installieren:



			https://git.ispconfig.org/ispconfig/ispconfig3/-/archive/stable-3.1/ispconfig3-stable-3.1.tar.gz
		


Das Release der finalen Version 3.2 wird wie üblich auf der webseite angekündigt. Übrigens kannst Du Dich im GIT auch jederzeit übder den Fortschritt der Entwicklungs selbst informieren.


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2020)

@Strontium. Verlink doch bitte auf das originale Howto und nicht eine Seite die das original bei howtoforge geklaut hat, die haben nichtmal die Passworte in den config Dateien geändert und geben im letzten Kapitel sogar noch die Infos zum Howtoforge VM Download an. Habe Deinen Beitrag übrigens gelöscht wegen Link auf unerlaubte Kopie, die genannte Seite bekommt einen DMCA Complaint um sie aus dem Google Index zu entfernen und ich habe deren (deutschen) hoster netcup informiert, da die webseite täglich jedes neue howtoforge tutorial unerlaubt kopiert.

Das original Tutorial findest Du hier:









						The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 20.04 with Apache, PHP, MariaDB, PureFTPD, BIND, Postfix, Dovecot and ISPConfig 3.2
					

This tutorial shows how to install an Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) server with Apache, BIND, Dovecot and ISPConfig 3.2. ISPConfig is a web hosting c...



					www.howtoforge.com


----------

